# What have you done?!



## Unkotare (Feb 17, 2014)

Rather than checking off a list, what about this?


What have you done that you believe no one else on this forum has ever done? One point for each thing you post that no one else here can also claim to have done (honor system).


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

in real life or on this forum?


----------



## norwegen (Feb 17, 2014)

I have looked at syrenn's avatar with a magnifying glass.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> in real life or on this forum?



In real life.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 17, 2014)

norwegen said:


> I have looked at syrenn's avatar with a magnifying glass.





You may not have been the only one to do that!


----------



## asterism (Feb 17, 2014)

Parachuted into a tree farm with rebar holding up the saplings.


Stupid JM was way off on his windage.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 17, 2014)

I taught Sheila the Contortionist some new moves.


----------



## asterism (Feb 17, 2014)

Played blackjack with Lou Diamond Phillips in Vegas.


Even better, I didn't believe it was him so I bet him that he couldn't prove it.  I lost.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > in real life or on this forum?
> ...



I worked for royalty for 5 years.......


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow. So far I have done none of those things y'all have posted. I wonder if anyone else has?


----------



## asterism (Feb 17, 2014)

I sat in a bong circle with George Clinton.  I passed (still had a security clearance at the time).


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 17, 2014)

Some diverse experiences here!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rather than checking off a list, what about this?
> 
> 
> What have you done that you believe no one else on this forum has ever done? One point for each thing you post that no one else here can also claim to have done (honor system).









I pretended to be a guy by tucking my butt length hair up into a baseball cap, wrapped a scarf around my neck, binded my bodacious boobs and wore a seamans slicker just to get a job on a tuna fishing boat. The crew knew I was a girl but their captain wouldn't allow females on his boat, so they named me Charlie and tossed me in the galley. I cooked for 2 weeks for them all and he never knew.

Now gimme my brownie point!


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 17, 2014)

Got arrested in London after dancing on a table in my underwear at the Hard Rock Café.

.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2014)

I told Leslie Nielson he was pond scum while he played pool, then 86'd him for being an ass to the customers.

I get another brownie point!


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 17, 2014)

In the 70's I had dinner with Keith Stroup, founder of NORML.
Introduced him to a packed auditorium, partied afterwards. He asked me to start up a campus chapter, which I did.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 17, 2014)

Four more unlikely to be matched!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2014)

I "borrowed" a friends phone number list from her purse (this was back when cell phones didn't exist) and got phone numbers of a helluvalot of hollywood stars, but refrained from calling any of them.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 17, 2014)

On one occasion, I had to get up real early for work, I wound up having four breakfasts before lunch.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 17, 2014)

Jughead said:


> On one occasion, I had to get up real early for work, I wound up having four breakfasts before lunch.




Ok, I think I've done that one.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Feb 17, 2014)

I shook hands with Bill Clintoon at a banker conference. 

I fell through ice off the coast of Sweden.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 17, 2014)

I once got Jesse Jackson, Jr. to shut up and listen.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 17, 2014)

In the summer of 1993 after I just turned 11 years old, I actually got to go to the field where the Field of Dreams was filmed during a family vacation.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I also went to the Mall of America during that vacation too.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 17, 2014)

Got drunk at a club in Paris and woke up in the back seat of my car in a parking garage the next morning in Salzburg, Austria.

*Edit* ... Uh, we used to party like hell in the service.
.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 17, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> In the summer of 1993 after I just turned 11 years old, I actually got to go to the field where the Field of Dreams was filmed during a family vacation.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> ...


I've been to Dyersville (from Iowa).

 I wrote a childrens book.  Should be published later this year.


----------



## Toro (Feb 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I told Leslie Nielson he was pond scum while he played pool, then 86'd him for being an ass to the customers.
> 
> I get another brownie point!



You dissed my homie!

Negged!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2014)

Toro said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I told Leslie Nielson he was pond scum while he played pool, then 86'd him for being an ass to the customers.
> ...



Did you know him personally? As in, friend? If not..then note he was not anything like what he portrayed in movies. Think of the most obnoxious person here at USMB and times it by ten. That was Neilson that night. But it sure was fun to tell him to GTFO.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2014)

I know one someone hasnt done.

I nursed a stick bug and it lived.
I nursed a butterfly and it lived long enough to lay its eggs. They only live 2 weeks. I nursed it 1 week, 6 days.

That was pretty awesome. For me, anyway.


----------



## Toro (Feb 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



He's a Canadian.  We all know each other.


----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2014)

I have been to Eastern Island .... and touched the Moai statues!


----------



## asterism (Feb 17, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Got drunk at a club in Paris and woke up in the back seat of my car in a parking garage the next morning in Salzburg, Austria.
> 
> *Edit* ... Uh, we used to party like hell in the service.
> .



HA!

I got a phone call from a buddy that said he was stuck in Okinawa with $20 and no ID.  He got drunk and someone put him on a MAC flight.  I looked in his wall locker and found his ID, paid the crew chief of the next flight to Oki $50 to get the suitcase to him.  We covered for him by faking a Red Cross message that his grandfather had died and he needed to get home for the funeral (his grandfather had already died years before).


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 17, 2014)

asterism said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Got drunk at a club in Paris and woke up in the back seat of my car in a parking garage the next morning in Salzburg, Austria.
> ...



THAT'S a friend!!


----------



## asterism (Feb 17, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



And this was the day AFTER he stole my car!  Fucker left it in San Francisco too.  I named my son after him.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 17, 2014)

asterism said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



It's a special bond that can't be explained. I have exactly two friends like that... any of us would hitch-hike across the country to reach the other if he were in need. 

Kudo's to those who have been blessed with friends like that.


----------



## asterism (Feb 17, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Mudflap said:
> ...



Yep!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2014)

Dammit, Unk. Now you got me reliving my younger naughtiness.

I had a car. Yep. 64 t-bird. Cruising home from another town and saw a hitchiker. Stopped, asked him where he was going. He said Haight Ashbury. I said I wanted to go too! So he said LET'S GO THEN! I said ok...but...no car. I wanted to hitchhike with him. He looked at me like I was crazy, then laughed and said ok! My sister was with me so I told her to drive my car home. I got out, and we stuck out thumbs out. Wound up on a little used highway and nobody was stopping. So..I took my blouse off cuz he didn't have his shirt on due to the damn heat. After the second car passed by, someone stopped. Some guy in a pickup truck. We got in the back and I put my blouse back on. Guy in truck stopped and said take it back off or get out. So I took it back off. We rode all the way to Big Sur in the back of that truck, then he had to go another way and stopped. Thanked me for the view in his rear view mirror, and I put my blouse back on.

Next to the overpass was a motel. I booked a room for the night cuz I didn't want to be out there on the onramp. Cops would bust us for hitching. After we got in the room, I walked over to the freeway and saw groups of hitchers so I said "come with me. I got a room". 15 of us in one little room, lol. But we stayed quiet and the manager never knew there were so many in there. 
Us girls made sure the next morning that the room was clean, and we washed all the towels and blankets at the laundry mat before turning in our keys. Place was cleaner after we left than it was when I rented it.

Dude and I made it to SF and I hopped a greyhound and came back home. I thought it a great adventure.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rather than checking off a list, what about this?
> 
> 
> What have you done that you believe no one else on this forum has ever done? One point for each thing you post that no one else here can also claim to have done (honor system).


Worked as an independent contractor for a Fortune 500 Company when I was only 13 years old.

Passed out on a train in West Germany and got kicked off of said train in Communist Czechoslovakia during the height of the Cold War (1982).  I was US Army when it happened.

Made it back into West Germany without becoming an international incident.  Thanks to some Czechs that voluntarily paid bribe money to get me and my buddies safely returned.

Worked as the bodyguard for the 16 year daughter of a millionaire after she was involved in a car accident where another 16 year old died and she was receiving death threats.

Got a tattoo on my saluting hand (that could be viewed when saluting) that said, "Fuck You Sir!" while I was in the US Army.  I almost earned a Court Martial for that.

I spent 1.5 hours reeling in a 30+ pound snapping turtle on an ultra-lite trout rod with 4 pound test line.  I didn't know it was a snapping turtle until I got him to shore otherwise I'd have cut the line.

I own a human trophy skull that was taken by a Philippine headhunter.  Picture was posted in The Coffee Shop if you don't believe it.

Hiked up to the top of, then into the mouth of a volcano.  I will admit, it was in Lassen and the volcano was currently inactive at the time of the hike, but you never know when a volcano may suddenly become active.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 17, 2014)

I really can't tell you with the NSA watching.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Dammit, Unk. Now you got me reliving my younger naughtiness.
> 
> I had a car. Yep. 64 t-bird. Cruising home from another town and saw a hitchiker. Stopped, asked him where he was going. He said Haight Ashbury. I said I wanted to go too! So he said LET'S GO THEN! I said ok...but...no car. I wanted to hitchhike with him. He looked at me like I was crazy, then laughed and said ok! My sister was with me so I told her to drive my car home. I got out, and we stuck out thumbs out. Wound up on a little used highway and nobody was stopping. So..I took my blouse off cuz he didn't have his shirt on due to the damn heat. After the second car passed by, someone stopped. Some guy in a pickup truck. We got in the back and I put my blouse back on. Guy in truck stopped and said take it back off or get out. So I took it back off. We rode all the way to Big Sur in the back of that truck, then he had to go another way and stopped. Thanked me for the view in his rear view mirror, and I put my blouse back on.
> 
> ...


Haha, you just reminded me of a trip I took with a friend once.  Over 20 years ago.

We decided we were going to jump a boxcar, like hobos, for an adventure.  We each brought $20, a daypack with one change of clothes, a spoon, a couple cans of beans and a P-38 (small military issue can opener), cigarettes and some matches.  We hopped a train in Raleigh NC not knowing where it was going.  Three days later we ended up in podunk Tennessee, I think the town was called Brainerd.  The beans had run out and we were probably smelling pretty ripe.  We called his girlfriend to come pick us up.  The $40 we had bought us a meal, but after that, it wasn't enough for a hotel room, so we spent another night sleeping in the elements.
I think I'm too old to be doing stuff like that anymore.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Feb 17, 2014)

I've seen a ghost.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 17, 2014)

I have skied on KY Lake.

I have walked on the Great Wall....I know others have done that, but not many.

I have been inside a pyramid in Egypt.

I have flown over the Atlantic, the Pacific, and the Mediterranean. 

I have prescribed medications.

I have taught in a college.

I have put people in 4 point cuff and belt restraints.  Again, not many have likely done that.  And certainly not for work!  

I have come down with a terminal illness.  I may not be the only one, though, those things can sneak up on you.

I actually worked for my retirement.  Again, not many here have done that.  It shows. 

I own 3000 books.  And I snicker thinking that my kids will have to deal with them! 

I actually park my car in the garage instead of using it to house a bunch of useless junk.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 17, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> I've seen a ghost.



Whose?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 17, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> I have walked on the Great Wall....I know others have done that, but not many.
> 
> .




I can top that one. I have slept overnight on the Great Wall. Nobody around for miles and miles but me. Hid out at closing time in the old ruins section then got out my sleeping bag, snacks, booze; good to go. Got up in the middle of the night and did Taijiquan for a while on the wall, under the moon (it was sort of misty-raining a bit but the moon was still out). Morning came and I slipped out with the incoming tide of tourists.


----------



## Connery (Feb 17, 2014)

Used to go mountain climbing on New Year's eve every year. I would go alone. It was so tranquil and beautiful. Going alone is not too smart in any event and naturally it was snowy and icy. 

I reached the top and lit a  fire and a small deer was curious enough to come close to me. This was such a spiritual experience. 

On my way down I hit a patch of ice and was taking the express lane to the bottom of the mountain. I was nearing the edge where it was a straight drop and I thought that was it for me. My boot got caught on a sapling and it stopped me near the edge.

This was not the first or last time I faced death there was a peace that I felt, a quiet confidence, a calm, the nearness of God. 


My experience is not a can you top this or unique just something this thread reminded me of. Nice thread.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 17, 2014)

Connery said:


> Used to go mountain climbing on New Year's eve every year. I would go alone. It was so tranquil and beautiful. Going alone is not too smart in any event and naturally it was snowy and icy.
> 
> I reached the top and lit a fire and a small deer was curious enough to come close to me. This was such a spiritual experience.
> 
> ...


By "spiritual experience," do you mean you gave thanks before filling up on venison?


----------



## Connery (Feb 17, 2014)

norwegen said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Used to go mountain climbing on New Year's eve every year. I would go alone. It was so tranquil and beautiful. Going alone is not too smart in any event and naturally it was snowy and icy.
> ...



No,  I enjoy nature in the manner I described.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2014)

> I have been inside a pyramid in Egypt.




Ooh!!! Did you take pics? How long ago was it? What was it like? I am envious!


----------



## norwegen (Feb 17, 2014)

Connery said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...


Oh.  I was confused, then.

I've seen an alligator and a manatee up close.  Yes, nature looking us in the eyes is  rather spiritual.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 17, 2014)

norwegen said:


> Yes, nature looking us in the eyes is  rather spiritual.




I tried that line so many times when I was in college.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 17, 2014)

I was a rodeo princess.

I lived on a property that had its own graveyard.

I have heard wild wolves howling.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2014)

Dove hunting season. One was shot by someone and it was floundering in the lake. The hunter didn't bother to go fetch it so I ran out to the edge and jumped in. The dove was further from the shore than I thought...and the lake was deeper than I thought. Oops. I got to the dove finally...but was so exhausted, I couldn't hold it and paddle with one arm. So I stuck it on my head where it clamped on tight to my hair and scalp. I almost drowned. Hubby came running and swam out to meet me, took the dove and I floated awhile to catch my breath, then swam to shore.
We doctored the dove and it flew away.
That was a close one. I almost didn't make it.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2014)

hiked to the bottom of the Grand Canyon and then hiked back up....which is a mother fucker....we left at 10 pm to avoid the heat.....made it back up by 7 AM....whew!....camped out in the middle of no where in Bryce Canyon in the middle of those giant natural amphitheaters.....camped out at the foot of a Glacier in Garibaldi Provincial Park in British Columbia Canada....been to Disneyland and Knotts Berry farm...


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I have walked on the Great Wall....I know others have done that, but not many.
> ...



Cool.

I kept in touch with my Chinese guide for a long time, and still occasionally hear from him.  We were there when they had SARS.  Conversing with him, I came to realize that the way the Chinese government got control of that disease was nothing short of miraculous.  Half the US population would have died and we still wouldn't have been over it.  We in the US have much to learn.  And few in our group attended with an open mind.  I also visited the Traditional Medicine Hospital.  Their pharmacy was sensational.  All the herbs, roots, shells, and stuff they use smelled wonderful.  I could have used their garbage to freshen my house!

I would like to have spent the night in the Great Pyramid.  I do wonder what Napoleon's experiences were.  He said no one would believe it if he told.  

Because of my life situation, I am inclined to want to sky dive.  But a hard landing on knee replacements could make the overall situation far worse.

On the Great Wall:  When I read the crap online about what a wonderful place for a 'stroll' it is, I just laugh.  The people who write that drivel are bluffing, have never been there, and know nothing of the booby traps  built into it:  The pits for horses to fall in, the uneven steps to trip you on, the walls built in it for people and horses to slam into, the straight up and straight down nature of the thing.  It's not a nice place to stroll.  It's a nice place to fall down and break your neck.  Yeah, it has hand rails, but they come about to my knees.  LOL


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I was a rodeo princess.
> 
> I lived on a property that had its own graveyard.
> 
> I have heard wild wolves howling.



I have an old cemetery behind my house.  It has fallen into disrepair.  If I were well, I would clean it off and see if I could get a monument company to come and right the stones. If I made the effort, I could probably get a civic organization to take it over and clean it up.  It is covered in periwinkle (graveyard grass), in the spring has lots of May apples.  Stones are missing but you can see the configuration of the graves from the sinking.  There is one family plot that is set in a fan pattern.  A tree fell after the ice storm of 2009 and I have been unable to get anyone to come get it out.  It was once a fine cemetery.  Some of the graves may have been moved up here to make way for the lake.  But most of it is very old.  The nicest monument is to a 21 year old women  who likely died in childbirth.  There are about 100 babies in it.  They are all good neighbors.  None of them have paid me a visit.  Yet.

My grand parents garden had two graves in the middle of it.  They tended them along with the garden, even though they were no relation.  

Here I hear mostly coyotes, but there are wolves across the lake in LBL.  

This summer, I plan to spend more time near the water.

I don't guess I was ever a princess.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> hiked to the bottom of the Grand Canyon and then hiked back up....which is a mother fucker....we left at 10 pm to avoid the heat.....made it back up by 7 AM....whew!....camped out in the middle of no where in Bryce Canyon in the middle of those giant natural amphitheaters.....camped out at the foot of a Glacier in Garibaldi Provincial Park in British Columbia Canada....been to Disneyland and Knotts Berry farm...



Would like to have done that.  The best I managed was to fly over it.  But that was still a treat.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Connery said:


> Used to go mountain climbing on New Year's eve every year. I would go alone. It was so tranquil and beautiful. Going alone is not too smart in any event and naturally it was snowy and icy.
> 
> I reached the top and lit a  fire and a small deer was curious enough to come close to me. This was such a spiritual experience.
> 
> ...



Those of us who deal with the tragedies of others often find that type of experience.  Being close to the edge, and actually seeing someone go over it even if it is a death bed in a hospital changes you for life.  But the walls your build around it have to be strong.  Many would destroy that inner world if they could.

I have seen people come into the world, I have held their hands when they went out of this world.  My husband died in my arms.  Coming into and going out of this world are the most profound things life has for us to witness.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 18, 2014)

ate a muskrat


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

norwegen said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



I have seen those things in captivity only.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 18, 2014)

norwegen said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > In the summer of 1993 after I just turned 11 years old, I actually got to go to the field where the Field of Dreams was filmed during a family vacation.
> ...



i have been in the process of writing a book 

all the pets i had in my life 

the title is 

Foxy the drunken pony that loved kids


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> > I have been inside a pyramid in Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pics allowed inside.    It was claustrophobic.  And it stunk to high heaven.  Imagine the mustiest basement you have ever smelt and take that to the power of 100.  Stunk like nothing I've ever smelled.  I've wondered if this disease I have could have been a parasite from Egypt, but I have also wondered if that air was poisonous to destroy my lungs.  Not sure if any others in the group got sick.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



These past two months I wrote a story and submitted for publication.  I have no expectations of it being accepted because I started at the top.  But there are many suitable markets.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Forgot I'd been published 3 times.  4 if you count a little blurb about dieting I sent to Redbook in the 80s.  5 if you count the Christmas story I provided for the Church Christmas story book.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> ate a muskrat



Did you make a collar out of the fur?

One year at church camp my son's group killed rabbits, cooked them and tanned their hides.  They all autographed one another's rabbit hides.  I still have it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 18, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



who knows maybe 

it will


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rather than checking off a list, what about this?
> 
> 
> What have you done that you believe no one else on this forum has ever done? One point for each thing you post that no one else here can also claim to have done (honor system).



Renamed Unkotare >>> * UNAWARE* 

BWA HA HA HA HA     http://oi44.tinypic.com/29apboi.jpg


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I also have a completed article.  But it is too long for the place that wants it and if I am to sell it, I will have to do some major editing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 18, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ate a muskrat
> ...



no sold it along with a few hundred more 

skin them turn them inside out and stretch them on a board 

and hang em up in the basement off the rafters


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > > I have been inside a pyramid in Egypt.
> ...



It could very well have been a factor. Maybe [MENTION=44192]Vox[/MENTION] can give some input on whether that is possible? It would not surprise me if she said yes, it can.


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rather than checking off a list, what about this?
> 
> 
> What have you done that you believe no one else on this forum has ever done? One point for each thing you post that no one else here can also claim to have done (honor system).



I proposed to the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame Gala Grand Opening Committee back in the 1990's that they contract through my company to have a 121ft. luxury motor yacht (with Helipad) docked alongside the building on Cleveland's Lake Erie waterfront so that celebs attending the ceremonies could have a place to discretely party without needing to go to their more distant hotel suites with the accompanying paparrazzi hassles.

They liked the idea but wanted a larger vessel.

Specifically, an ocean liner.

I couldn't arrange it in enough time to accommodate the request.

Recently, I saw a promotion for Bud, I think it was, for an ocean liner to be used as a party boat for the winner of one of their contests.

Yeah.

It's all good, though.



I'm sure I have some more entries for this thread.

Great idea for a thread, btw!


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2014)

Played guitar on stage with a rock band, while (in the same years) played the mandolin and fiddle, with a bluegrass band.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2014)

Connery said:


> Used to go mountain climbing on New Year's eve every year. I would go alone. It was so tranquil and beautiful. Going alone is not too smart in any event and naturally it was snowy and icy.
> 
> I reached the top and lit a  fire and a small deer was curious enough to come close to me. This was such a spiritual experience.
> 
> ...



You never learned to self arrest using an ice ax?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I was a rodeo princess.
> 
> I lived on a property that had its own graveyard.
> 
> I have heard wild wolves howling.



I've often heard wolves howling, but the best was when I was in the Brooks Range.  Not only wolves howling, but there's a unique kind of hum in the ground there that you'll only hear when you sleep with your ear to the ground.


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, here's one.You all know who Green Bay Packers LB, Clay Matthews III is.

His dad, Clay Matthews Jr., was a member of the Cleveland Browns for many years. I sold cars at his dealership in Euclid, Ohio.

But ten years before that a huge guy came into the dealership where i worked in Southern California. He said he'd just graduated from USC and was looking for a set of wheels.

He didn't like what we had so he left and went elsewhere.

The guy went on to play in the NFL for many years and went into the Hall of Fame.

Bruce Matthews.

Clay Matthews' brother.

Almost sold a car TO Bruce.

Sold cars FOR Clay. 

Interacting with Clay III is not in my plans.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been me.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2014)

USMB has a might fine collection of unique individuals, that's fer sure!


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Was shopping in a Ralph's Supermarket in Hollywood. Saw a pretty girl in the produce section. Chatted her up. In my cut offs, flip flops, long hair and dark lean body I was quite a sight. She took me home. We talked. She'd just arrived and had only a few nice pieces of furniture in her security building apartment.

We made do.

She was from back East somewhere and was out here to study acting at the Strasberg School.

Lottsa luck, honey.

Anyway, we dated a few more times until she met someone else to take my place.

Happens.

Flash forward several years. I'm in a San Mateo record store and while waiting for the store owner to meet with my associate and I, I was leafing absent mindedly through the stacks.

Lo and behold I recognized the face on the cover of a record album to be that of the girl I'd dated in Hollywood.

I took the album to the counter to show my associate.

The clerk said, 'yeah, that's Roseanne Cash. Johnny Cash's daughter.'

Dumbstruck.

She'd told me her name but that was before she;d become famous so I didn't put 2 and 2 together.

After all, if you met someone with the last name, Brooks, would you suspect they were related to Garth Brooks, for example?

Well, I didn't.

Anyway, I recently saw a CBS Sunday Morning segment on her and though still attractive now, she was much hotter when I met her.

Good time.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2014)

Richard Dreyfuss once stopped me in Santa Monica as I was happily walking away from Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf with my mocha frappachino and asked directions. Not being from the area, I said I had no clue but he might need a bigger boat to get there (he was driving a little red sports car). He laughed and thanked me and drove on.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2014)

When I was working as Liaison Officer in the Munich Consulate, I was tasked with entertaining the director of the CIA's wife while they were in town.  I arranged a personal, closed showing of a Faberge exhibit that was in town at the time, escorted the Secret Service to all proposed sites, including the restaurant we suggested for lunch, including a drive-through.  Bitch cancelled at the last minute.


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Had carnal knowledge of my room mate's Mom in a Dodge Caravan conversion on the dealer's showroom floor, one slow Tuesday evening.



Wanted to learn to sail.

Bought a special issue of Sailing magazine devoted exclusively to learning to sail. I think that was it's actual cover title. 

Read it from cover to cover.

Went to Lake Merritt in Oakland, rented a sailboat and learned to sail at a very novice level, but I did what I intended to do. Practice could come later.



Wanted to learn to ice skate. 

Read book on how to do the basics.

Went to rink.

Rented skates.

Learned to skate at a very basic level but practice could take place later if I wanted to.



Wanted to learn to fly.

Getting the idea yet?

Went to the library, read a book on the best way to learn to fly.

I took its advice.

I went to a reputable ground school, studied then took 10 hours of instruction.

I can take off and I can land.

If I wanted to do it some more I could.


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Dp....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 18, 2014)

I am currently serving as the valiant guardian of the two refuges of peace left on the boards. I serve as USMB's resident knight. 

But no seriously. I've been to Cadillac Ranch.


----------



## Peterf (Feb 18, 2014)

Camped in the Kalahari with no one else nearer than forty miles.   Fell asleep listening to the roar of lions - which is actually more like a very deep, very loud grunt.

Went to a party with Nelson Mandela.   (OK, so it was along with two or three hundred other people in the garden of the President of Botswana).


----------



## Peterf (Feb 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> When I was working as Liaison Officer in the Munich Consulate, I was tasked with entertaining the director of the CIA's wife while they were in town.  I arranged a personal, closed showing of a Faberge exhibit that was in town at the time, escorted the Secret Service to all proposed sites, including the restaurant we suggested for lunch, including a drive-through.  Bitch cancelled at the last minute.



I know the feeling.  Arranged a lunch party of Icelandic notables at our home in Reykjavik for a visiting British Minister of Defence.  He did not show, having stayed on a the US base in Keflavik, where he had landed, mishandling an emergency involving a BA 747.   Lunch went ahead probably all the more enjoyable for his absence.


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Peterf said:


> Camped in the Kalahari with no one else nearer than forty miles.   Fell asleep listening to the roar of lions - which is actually more like a very deep, very loud grunt.
> 
> Went to a party with Nelson Mandela.   *(OK, so it was along with two or three hundred other people in the garden of the President of Botswana).*



Still pretty cool!

As a young lad of no more than 12 years or so, I shook hands with Dr, Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Trained twelve weeks at Ft. Jackson, SC. Two weeks at Great Lakes Naval Training Center, IL. Eight weeks at Lowry AFB, CO. And sixteen weeks at MCRD, San Diego.

Army, Navy, Air Force and Marine Corps.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been on the roof of the Potala Palace. Nice view.


----------



## Vox (Feb 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



There have been numerous stories about the spells of the pharaos and diseases plaguing people who disturbed their peace.
adult onset PHTN might be caused by infectious process - it is a microcirculation problem so it is possible. not that I can think about any bug of top of my head ( I am at work) but theoretically - yes.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 18, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Had carnal knowledge of my room mate's Mom in a Dodge Caravan conversion on the dealer's showroom floor, one slow Tuesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very cool i soloed after 8 hours


----------



## paperview (Feb 18, 2014)

Had my arm pinned on Hillary Clinton's chest.





Night she won the NH primary a friend wanted to go to the rally as election returns were coming in.  I was next to a state senator in the front of the crowd.

She, Bill and Chelsea come in and worked the exuberant crowd (she had just been declared winner.)

Hillary sees the state senator and goes to give him a long extended hug -- at that exact moment, I was handing my camera to my girlfriend who was on the other side of the two.

My arm is now pinned between the senator and Hillary - and both seem oblivious as they talk while hugging.

 I'm looking at the Secret Service giving them a *what do I do???* look 

He said: remove it sloooowly.  LOLOL. 

I'm not a huge Hillary fan, but that was a pretty funny night.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I pretended to be a guy by tucking my butt length hair up into a baseball cap, wrapped a scarf around my neck, binded my bodacious boobs and wore a seamans slicker just to get a job on a tuna fishing boat.!


Oh come on. That's got joke written all over it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 18, 2014)

I've told this before but some may not have read it....

My friend and I formed a company and secured a license from the 1982 World's Fair committee to market various solar-powered novelties both on and off-site. 

The day before the Fair opened, the Today show was broadcasting live from the Fairgrounds. So we grabbed a box of solar beanies, pinned our season passes to our lapels in the hopes of looking "official", and strode right past security to where they were broadcasting. We met Jane Pauley, Willard Scott, Bryant Gumbel. Handed out all our hats to cast and crew.

The real kicker was when Bryant and Willard stepped back into the sunlight with a couple of our hats, propellers spinning, and proceeded to show them off before they went to a commercial break.

That right there was tens of thousands of $$$ advertising... for nothing. LOL


----------



## Wake (Feb 18, 2014)

OH, I GOT ONE!!!

Using a double-gloved finger to extradite a fecal impaction from an elderly client.

THERE. I WIN.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 18, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rather than checking off a list, what about this?
> 
> 
> What have you done that you believe no one else on this forum has ever done? One point for each thing you post that no one else here can also claim to have done (honor system).



I don't know if anyone has dived off a huge sailing vessel into the middle of those frigid, choppy waters of Lake Michigan, then hanging onto the vessel's rope while it pulled them.  

Would not to that today....


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 18, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rather than checking off a list, what about this?
> ...



That sounds very exciting.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Dove hunting season. One was shot by someone and it was floundering in the lake. The hunter didn't bother to go fetch it so I ran out to the edge and jumped in. The dove was further from the shore than I thought...and the lake was deeper than I thought. Oops. I got to the dove finally...but was so exhausted, I couldn't hold it and paddle with one arm. So I stuck it on my head where it clamped on tight to my hair and scalp. I almost drowned. Hubby came running and swam out to meet me, took the dove and I floated awhile to catch my breath, then swam to shore.
> We doctored the dove and it flew away.
> That was a close one. I almost didn't make it.


 
Yes it's important to carefully gauge distances when rescuing non-water fowl from the water. I have no idea how the dove stayed on the surface of the water. They can't swim, lol.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)

Wake said:


> OH, I GOT ONE!!!
> 
> Using a double-gloved finger to extradite a fecal impaction from an elderly client.
> 
> THERE. I WIN.


 
lol, no, you don't.

There are at least a couple others on this board who have shared that experience with you hahaha.

And there are multitudes of others on this board who have done that to themselves.


----------



## Wake (Feb 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Dove hunting season. One was shot by someone and it was floundering in the lake. The hunter didn't bother to go fetch it so I ran out to the edge and jumped in. The dove was further from the shore than I thought...and the lake was deeper than I thought. Oops. I got to the dove finally...but was so exhausted, I couldn't hold it and paddle with one arm. So I stuck it on my head where it clamped on tight to my hair and scalp. I almost drowned. Hubby came running and swam out to meet me, took the dove and I floated awhile to catch my breath, then swam to shore.
> We doctored the dove and it flew away.
> That was a close one. I almost didn't make it.



That takes a lot of guts and passion. Not to mention a love for animals. I admire that a lot.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Dove hunting season. One was shot by someone and it was floundering in the lake.
> We doctored the dove and it flew away.





Was it crying?


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 18, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Had carnal knowledge of my room mate's Mom in a Dodge Caravan conversion on the dealer's showroom floor, one slow Tuesday evening.
> ...



One of the reasons I stopped was because my instructor, an Army pilot, was a LOT more bold in the cockpit than I.

I wanted to take things a bit less aggressively than he. 

It was good that I stopped before I became bold like him.

You've probably heard there are "no old bold pilots."


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)

When the doves cry, protect Gracie from herself.


----------



## Toro (Feb 18, 2014)

One of these things is NOT true about me

1.  I was at Parliament when Margaret Thatcher resigned.
2.  I was drafted by a team in the NHL.
3.  I testified in front of a Congressional committee.  John McCain asked me questions.
4.  I was at the 1986 World Cup final in Mexico City.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been a personal tutor for a princess and a shieka in the royal family in one of the ME countries. I was picked up by a private driver, taken to their palaces to work with them, offered cakes and juices while we worked, and then taken home by the private driver.  After the work was done, I was paid well and given gold and crystal thank you gifts.


----------



## R.D. (Feb 18, 2014)

Reading this thread it occurs to me l have lived a really dull life


----------



## Wake (Feb 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I have been a personal tutor for a princess and a shieka in the royal family in one of the ME countries. I was picked up by a private driver, taken to their palaces to work with them, offered cakes and juices while we worked, and then taken home by the private driver.  After the work was done, I was paid well and given gold and crystal parting gifts.



That sounds really neat Esmeralda!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 18, 2014)

Peterf said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > When I was working as Liaison Officer in the Munich Consulate, I was tasked with entertaining the director of the CIA's wife while they were in town.  I arranged a personal, closed showing of a Faberge exhibit that was in town at the time, escorted the Secret Service to all proposed sites, including the restaurant we suggested for lunch, including a drive-through.  Bitch cancelled at the last minute.
> ...



I was most disappointed about that Faberge exhibit.  The leading expert in all things Faberge happened to be in town doing an interview with Sueddeutsche TV.  I was able to arrange for him to be our guide through the exhibit.  And our director's wife did the same thing your notable did, stayed for lunch on one of the local military installations.  Since he was there for some kind of meeting about terrorism, maybe she felt too threatened out in the general population.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)

I helped my mother choke down a very large 9 month old colt that had never been handled, then sat on his head and put a halter on him while he was trying to get up.

Lol..in my circle growing up, I wasn't the only person to have done that.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 18, 2014)

I have traveled in at least 35 countries, many of them more than once.  I've lived and worked in five different countries, plus the US.  I've hitchhiked across the US at 19.  I've been to Africa, the Middle East, Asia, Asia Minor and Europe.  In 45 years I've lived in more than 45 different homes/houses, apartments.  Something about a rolling stone.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)

I also showed a weanling that had never, before that day, had a halter on him.

But first we shaved off his baby coat! 

If you're the only thing a baby horse knows, even if he doesn't know you very well, he will follow you very nicely in the show ring!


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 18, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Reading this thread it occurs to me l have lived a really dull life



Your comment sounds like something Francesca Johnson might have said.

The Bridges of Madison County by Robert James Waller, analysis and reaction.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2014)

toro said:


> one of these things is not true about me
> 
> 1.  I was at parliament when margaret thatcher resigned.
> 2.  I was drafted by a team in the nhl.
> ...





#3?


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 18, 2014)

When I was 24, I worked in a dinner club in a hotel in Portland, Oregon.  One night Buddy Greco (Buddy Greco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) came in and wanted apple pie and ice cream. I had to go up to the coffee shop, which was closed, and get it, and then I served him.  He is someone who was pretty famous in the 50s & 60s.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2014)

I've travelled a lot and led a very active life but taking a walk in the Metropark here was kind of an experience one day.

I used to walk by myself in the mornings and one day it happened to be snowing, kind of a warm snow that made it wet and slippery.  This metropark is very hilly and going downhill, I fell.  Everything ok but then I fell again and not ok.  I had tennis shoes on but my foot kind of turned inward and my lower leg snapped.  They called it a tree twig snap of the bone.

I couldn't stand back up so I scooted over to the side hoping someone would come along soon.  I didn't have a coat on just a hoodie and I was sitting on a tree stump.  A couple came by, older people from England.  They wanted to help me get out of the remote area but I was afraid to try because it was so slippery and they were pretty old.

He ran to get a park ranger, she stayed with me.  The park rangers came but couldn't get their car far enough in so the ranger carried me out, just like a hero!  He took me to the ER and left.  

I was sitting there by myself and there was a phone just out of my reach so of course I started crying.  The nurse came and was asking what's wrong and hugging me.  I said I want to call my daughter...  She ran and got me her phone and asked me are you on any medications?  

Only partial broken bone I ever had.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I have traveled in at least 35 countries, many of them more than once. I've lived and worked in five different countries, plus the US. I've hitchhiked across the US at 19. I've been to Africa, the Middle East, Asia, Asia Minor and Europe. In 45 years I've lived in more than 45 different homes/houses, apartments. Something about a rolling stone.


 
Or a hooker.

I'm curious...what exactly did you teach the sheik's daughters?


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I've travelled a lot and led a very active life but taking a walk in the Metropark here was kind of an experience one day.
> 
> I used to walk by myself in the mornings and one day it happened to be snowing, kind of a warm snow that made it wet and slippery.  This metropark is very hilly and going downhill, I fell.  Everything ok but then I fell again and not ok.  I had tennis shoes on but my foot kind of turned inward and my lower leg snapped.  They called it a tree twig snap of the bone.
> 
> ...



Before my last TKR, I fell, rearranged that knee and broke my big toe.  I was working under contract with 2 months left on the contract, so I had to suck it up and keep working.  The knee didn't really work, and I didn't want them to know, so that was a feat.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 18, 2014)

I delivered 3 babies while I was still in high school.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2014)

I was motorcycle camping in Canada. Pulled in the campground at dusk, payed, got the map and pulled over next to some brush to find my spot. The brush moved and a very big moose popped out. Antlers as wide as the bike or more. I was warned it was mating season and they were unpredictable, definitely stay away. I was wearing leathers. I was scared. I dropped the map and make my escape, manhood intact!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dove hunting season. One was shot by someone and it was floundering in the lake. The hunter didn't bother to go fetch it so I ran out to the edge and jumped in. The dove was further from the shore than I thought...and the lake was deeper than I thought. Oops. I got to the dove finally...but was so exhausted, I couldn't hold it and paddle with one arm. So I stuck it on my head where it clamped on tight to my hair and scalp. I almost drowned. Hubby came running and swam out to meet me, took the dove and I floated awhile to catch my breath, then swam to shore.
> ...



It flapped a lot.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I have traveled in at least 35 countries, many of them more than once. I've lived and worked in five different countries, plus the US. I've hitchhiked across the US at 19. I've been to Africa, the Middle East, Asia, Asia Minor and Europe. In 45 years I've lived in more than 45 different homes/houses, apartments. Something about a rolling stone.
> ...



?????


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dove hunting season. One was shot by someone and it was floundering in the lake.
> ...



No. I was though.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I pretended to be a guy by tucking my butt length hair up into a baseball cap, wrapped a scarf around my neck, binded my bodacious boobs and wore a seamans slicker just to get a job on a tuna fishing boat.!
> ...



Nope. true story. Swear on my dogs lives.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 18, 2014)

I sat next to Gary Glitter in a wine bar (before he became infamous)
I did a dance in a bonfire at gladstonbury festival one year.
I stoned a police station and broke £800 worth of windows. ( I bet nobody else did that)


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2014)

I took a big enough dump that my eyes cleared up for a week.......  It's safe to say, reading all the postings on the USMB, that no one else can match that....... 
True story......


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I "borrowed" a friends phone number list from her purse (this was back when cell phones didn't exist) and got phone numbers of a helluvalot of hollywood stars, but refrained from calling any of them.



I did that to my step sister, she is a jet setter with a lot of famous friends, and I took down some numbers of famous people when she was out of the room. But I too never phoned any of them, and I eventually threw the numbers away to avoid temptation.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I believe you, it just reads like the beginning of a naughty joke.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I've travelled a lot and led a very active life but taking a walk in the Metropark here was kind of an experience one day.
> ...



Did you have it looked at?  Oh my gosh, sounds painful.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dove hunting season. One was shot by someone and it was floundering in the lake.
> ...



Dig if u will the picture


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 18, 2014)

norwegen said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > In the summer of 1993 after I just turned 11 years old, I actually got to go to the field where the Field of Dreams was filmed during a family vacation.
> ...


Have you actually been to that ball field? When I was there, one area of the corn field was very short.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I just thought of two other things. Two days after my 20th birthday in 2002, I was on my way home from being in Knoxville and the car that I was in got hit by lightning while I was in it! Also since the fall of 1999 I have found printed in my most favorite magazine, Country Weekly that is, 11 of the letters that I have sent to them.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...




Is there always someone in the room sneezing when you post?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 18, 2014)

^^^ No.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 18, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rather than checking off a list, what about this?
> 
> 
> What have you done that you believe no one else on this forum has ever done? One point for each thing you post that no one else here can also claim to have done (honor system).



I tackled OJ Simpson and sacked Mike Holmgren.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 18, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...


No, but I saw it in a movie once.

 Speaking of which, I was in a movie.  I was an extra in _Days of Thunder_.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2014)

Worked as an undocumented alien -- I picked up and flew to France (via Iceland/Luxembourg) on a one-way ticket to go pick grapes in the Vendange (wine harvest).  Had no plan but a general direction to the southeast where I knew there would be both wine and cheese. Figured it out, ended up in Beaujolais and later ended up in Paris working as an au pair boy.

Subbed for Rick Dees MCing a promotional event for a new game that had come out called "Lazer Tag"...

Performed the entire Beatles White Album with a jug band -- the only time AFAIK it's ever been done live in entirety (we called it the _Shite Album_, we also did _Shabby Road_)...

Built a hammered dulcimer, a bowed psaltery and a bouzouki...

Drove Charlie Haden from Philadelphia to New York...

Met Captain Kangaroo...

Sex on home plate... guess that could be a whole 'nother thread...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



It got kind of naughty on the boat at times. Crew of nothing but beefy young guys...one galley girl. 
I had fun holding them at bay but we did become very good platonic friends during that adventure.
Mostly cuz we pulled off fooling the cap'n.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 18, 2014)

norwegen said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


Awesome!   

You mentioning getting to be a part of a filming reminded me of something else that I have experienced. I was at the performance that is shown during the video that was made for country singer Brad Paisley's song named "The World".   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. His show took place on March 30, 2006 in Knoxville, TN at the Thompson Boling Arena.


----------



## jillian (Feb 18, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rather than checking off a list, what about this?
> 
> 
> What have you done that you believe no one else on this forum has ever done? One point for each thing you post that no one else here can also claim to have done (honor system).



had an op-ed in the new york post

had a drink with billy joel

went to 74 springsteen shows.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I know one someone hasnt done.
> 
> I nursed a stick bug and it lived.
> I nursed a butterfly and it lived long enough to lay its eggs. They only live 2 weeks. I nursed it 1 week, 6 days.
> ...




When you say "nursed..."


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I know one someone hasnt done.
> ...



Actually ... when she says "stick" does she mean "stink"?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2014)

norwegen said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



I did a few movies during downtime in New Orleans (many do) -- for one Alec Baldwin was in a bar fight scene where he gets hit over the head with a chair, which is supposed to break away but the chair didn't break and he got whacked pretty hard, ended up cut and bleeding real blood.  He was totally professional with it though.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...


So _that_ explains Alec Baldwin.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2014)

norwegen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



It might -- it was the '90s.  He was a lot smaller then too.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 18, 2014)

I was in Canoga Park for the '94 Northridge quake... The epicenter was actually in Reseda... Closer to Canoga Park than Northridge... Anyway... I'm sure someone else around here was there as well...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Didn't you mean smarter?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



Wouldn't know that, but he was about half the weight he is now...

I saw the UFO in the early '70s ('73?) that a lot of people reported ... it cruised along with my car for a good half hour.


----------



## asterism (Feb 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



My brother talked about a UFO in the early 70s.  He still says it's the only one he's seen (a rarity among those who claim they've seen one) but insists to this day he actually saw one.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2014)

hjmick said:


> I was in Canoga Park for the '94 Northridge quake... The epicenter was actually in Reseda... Closer to Canoga Park than Northridge... Anyway... I'm sure someone else around here was there as well...



I wasn't there, but we sure as hell felt it. HARD.


----------



## westwall (Feb 18, 2014)

I've had dinner with Penn Jillette, flown on Air Force One,  was in the audience at Johnny Carson's last Tonight Show episode, and had a shootout with African bandits.


----------



## westwall (Feb 18, 2014)

hjmick said:


> I was in Canoga Park for the '94 Northridge quake... The epicenter was actually in Reseda... Closer to Canoga Park than Northridge... Anyway... I'm sure someone else around here was there as well...








Yep, I was about 500 meters from ground zero.  I woke up in mid air.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

westwall said:


> I've had dinner with Penn Jillette, flown on Air Force One,  was in the audience at Johnny Carson's last Tonight Show episode, and had a shootout with African bandits.



I had a front row seat at a Whitney Houston concert in Nashville, and a third row seat in a Dan Fogelberg concert.  I didn't miss a Fogelberg concert for 20 years.  Had 3rd row at a Jim Brickman concert at the Ryman.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I saw a UFO once, then realized it was a combination of blotter and baked beans.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 20, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


----------



## Politico (Feb 20, 2014)

syrenn said:


> in real life or on this forum?



The internets is real life to most of these folks.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 20, 2014)

I saw Phantom of the Opera at the Majestic in New York.  I can't recall all the shows I've seen in Nashville.  So many big names there, such good entertainment.  I've seen the inside of the Met, but never seen a show there.  I climbed to the top of the Statue of Liberty and looked out the windows of her VERY wobbly crown.  I took pictures all the way around the observation deck of the WTC.

I got a private tour of the West Wing of the White House.  Saw Bill Clinton in person, but didn't actually meet him.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 20, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> But I am not a professional teacher of ESL...





Then how did you get the job?


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > But I am not a professional teacher of ESL...
> ...



It would be nice if she just could figure out how to use the quote feature.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 20, 2014)

I flashed John Holmes in prison.

I stole a dog from the animal shelter groomed it and brought it back.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 20, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> *I flashed John Holmes in prison.*
> 
> I stole a dog from the animal shelter groomed it and brought it back.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 20, 2014)

Went to school with Peter Coors through the 6th grade. His best friend was a kid named Neil. Our class used to do these weird parties at the brewery where they would hand out little inch tall ceramic mugs and little wads of hops leaves. A TV star named Sky King lived on table mountain which borders that same town (Golden, Colorado). He was more than a little strange and used to invite entire classes of elementary kids to his mansion for swimming parties. I saw my best friend drown there. 

I married the heir to a strange little airline called Grace Pan American but, rather than go broke  after two mail planes went into the ocean, the family sold it. The patriarch of that family was one of the original astronauts and an early experimental airplane pilot who died when he was decapitated landing with an open cockpit on a carrier. 

I once fell asleep during a Mother of Invention concert and the group I sang with was the opening act for a then-unknown singer named Judy Collins at a coffee house called The Exodus in Denver. I also sang with that group at another coffee house called the Green Spider in Denver. One of the guys with whom I sang just recently died of an accidental gun shot wound in Texas. He was well known as a poet laureate but I remember him for his friendship. 

Since only the last one is something that I did, I'll add this -

I got thrown out of a Greek restaurant in Georgetown DC. My date and I drank too much Ouzo and got a little obnoxious about the floor show. But, in my defense .... They were dancing and one squatted down and (honest to gawd) took the corner of our table in his mouth and lifted it off the floor while dancing. The table we had been leaning on and where our food and drinks were, just sort of floated up and away. We were giggling and whispering and just as the music ended but before the applause, I whispered something like, 'only in America can a young boy ... '. There was no one in the restaurant who did not hear me.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 20, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> I flashed John Holmes in prison.
> 
> I stole a dog from the animal shelter groomed it and brought it back.



I've stolen tom cats, neutered them, kept them a couple of days and then let them go again.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Everyone has seen a UFO except me. 

No fair.


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 20, 2014)

I walked around Stonehenge...back in the day when you were still allowed to. Surprised how small those stones were.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 20, 2014)

Dr Grump said:


> I walked around Stonehenge...back in the day when you were still allowed to. Surprised how small those stones were.



I walked around it in 2010. You can't now?

I was surprised at how small it was too. But beautiful and eerie. Haunted by spirits from the past. And sheep and crows who were probably kidnapping fat American tourists and dragging them underground to feed the Druids ...............

Hey, I'm sure I saw a grey haired man disappear, right before my eyes. And I KNOW the crows were whispering to the sheep. I just know it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > I walked around Stonehenge...back in the day when you were still allowed to. Surprised how small those stones were.
> ...



Oh, right. I thought you could only look at the stones from a distance these days and not walk between/around them.
Yes, the place certainly had a good vibe about it..


----------



## alan1 (Feb 20, 2014)

I just remembered another one.  

When I was 19, I was on the US Army wrestling team.  I was in a combined military wrestling competition that was going to send the winner to the Olympic tryouts.  I was damn good and I won.  I also broke my ankle in the championship match.  Winning with a broken ankle was unbelievable, but that break kept me from progressing towards Olympic tryouts.  I so would have loved to compete in the Olympics.  I can't say that was I able to tryout I would have made it on the team because the squid I defeated (who went in my place) never made it through the Olympic tryouts.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2014)

I've interviewed Judy Collins and Buffy Sainte-Marie (separate occasions)... 
Buffy was brilliant, warm, engaging, funny, creative, witty, just a blast.  Judy was like listening to paint dry.  I don't think I ever used that one for anything.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 20, 2014)

alan1 said:


> I just remembered another one.
> 
> When I was 19, I was on the US Army wrestling team.  I was in a combined military wrestling competition that was going to send the winner to the Olympic tryouts.  I was damn good and I won.  I also broke my ankle in the championship match.  Winning with a broken ankle was unbelievable, but that break kept me from progressing towards Olympic tryouts.  I so would have loved to compete in the Olympics.  I can't say that was I able to tryout I would have made it on the team because the squid I defeated (who went in my place) never made it through the Olympic tryouts.




"Broke" your ankle? How?


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > I walked around Stonehenge...back in the day when you were still allowed to. Surprised how small those stones were.
> ...



In 2010 and now, it is roped off.  When I was there, 1976, it was not roped off. You could walk all around where the stones are, touch them, lean against them if you wanted.  When we went there, it was winter (December).  We were the only two people there.  I have a picture of me standing right next to one of the stones.  You can't do that nowadays.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2014)

I was in an elevator with Barry White...

And in another one with Mark Shields...


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Feb 21, 2014)

While sick in bed with a bad cold, I have been served a bowl of chicken soup by the famous mountaineer, Ray Genet, who later died on Mt. Everest.

I was in college and his girlfriend at the time was my roommate.  He had come to visit her and was staying with us for a few days.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Feb 21, 2014)

As a young woman I shot and killed a moose.  Then I sat down and cried. Three families were fed from the meat, but I still feel bad about killing that moose to this day.


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 21, 2014)

I dislocated my knee slow dancing.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 21, 2014)

I watched a Kat go from Black to Pink and to Black again and I had only a few drinks.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > When I was 19, I was on the US Army wrestling team.  I was in a combined military wrestling competition that was going to send the winner to the Olympic tryouts.  I was damn good and I won.  I also broke my ankle in the championship match.  Winning with a broken ankle was unbelievable, but that break kept me from progressing towards Olympic tryouts.  I so would have loved to compete in the Olympics.  I can't say that was I able to tryout I would have made it on the team because the squid I defeated (who went in my place) never made it through the Olympic tryouts.
> ...


He probably employed the infamous 'step over toe hold'. Effective but risky.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeeeeeaaaah.....maybe not.


----------



## Toro (Feb 21, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> As a young woman I shot and killed a moose.  Then I sat down and cried. Three families were fed from the meat, but I still feel bad about killing that moose to this day.



Sarah Palin posts at USMB!

Awesome.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 21, 2014)

Toro said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > As a young woman I shot and killed a moose.  Then I sat down and cried. Three families were fed from the meat, but I still feel bad about killing that moose to this day.
> ...



I wonder if the athletes in Sochi can see her house from there.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Wow. I didn't realize he meant that. No, I didn't get to walk up to it either. 

I love the way Brits do these things. The barrier is one cord around it. The sheep come and go under it and around the tourists. And, driving to it - no big billboard signs announcing a Stuckeys and a McDonald's. 

Loved coming to the top of the hill and seeing it silhouetted at the top of the next hill. Takes your breath away.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 21, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> As a young woman I shot and killed a moose.  Then I sat down and cried. Three families were fed from the meat, but I still feel bad about killing that moose to this day.



I've killed a couple of animals too and always regretted it. 

Yeah, I know how you feel.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 21, 2014)

I caught a pass from a Super Bowl winning quarterback.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > As a young woman I shot and killed a moose.  Then I sat down and cried. Three families were fed from the meat, but I still feel bad about killing that moose to this day.
> ...



I killed some animals and birds in my youth, and it is the only thing I regret in my life.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 21, 2014)

A few years ago for a Christmas Present my wife and daughters got me a Gotham Dream Car Certificate.   I drove the following cars in one afternoon on the streets of south Florida:
1. Aston Martin DB9 Volant convertible
2. Lamborghini Gallardo 520 PS
3. Maserati GranTurismo
4. Lamborghini Murciélago Roadster -LP640
5. Ferrari F430
6. 360 Spider-Ferrari'
I still thank them today.....
In fact my avatar is from that afternoon, yes that is me in the Lamborghini Murciélago
Dream Cars - a set on Flickr


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 21, 2014)

Climbed a 14.5k mountain in Jan, Watched an 18 foot tiger shark steal my 40 lb tuna just as I was landing it


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 21, 2014)

chikenwing said:


> Climbed a 14.5k mountain in Jan, Watched an 18 foot tiger shark steal my 40 lb tuna just as I was landing it





What the hell were a tuna and a shark doing at the top of a mountain?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > Climbed a 14.5k mountain in Jan, Watched an 18 foot tiger shark steal my 40 lb tuna just as I was landing it
> ...



Gasping for breath I would wager.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 21, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> I wonder if the athletes in Sochi can see her house from there.


You get your news from comedy shows?

The basis for the line was Governor Palin's 11 September 2008 appearance on ABC News, her first major interview after being tapped as the vice-presidential nominee. During that appearance, interviewer Charles Gibson asked her what insight she had gained from living so close to Russia, and she responded: "They're our next-door neighbors, and you can actually see Russia from land here in Alaska, from an island in Alaska":
Read more at snopes.com: I Can See Alaska from My House


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > Climbed a 14.5k mountain in Jan, Watched an 18 foot tiger shark steal my 40 lb tuna just as I was landing it
> ...



You miss the comma?


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 21, 2014)

I got my private pilot's license! That was a hoot.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Feb 21, 2014)

Toro said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > As a young woman I shot and killed a moose.  Then I sat down and cried. Three families were fed from the meat, but I still feel bad about killing that moose to this day.
> ...



Okay, that pisses me off, Toro!  I am NOT Sarah Palin, and like a lot of Alaskans I despise Sarah Palin!

You know how you can tell I'm not Sarah Palin?  She wouldn't have felt bad at all about killing the moose.  Instead of crying, she would have been giggling.

I think you should apologize to me, that was a low blow!


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 21, 2014)

Dived with sharks.

Played in a rock band.

Been to Antarctica.

Got busted for pot possesion  with Johnny Carson's son.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 21, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...




I think you should relax. "Despise"? Take it easy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



They don't want the tourists close because there are people who are destructive.  They do lean on them (we didn't), and the touch them too much, and some people even scratch their names and stuff on them. So they had to rope them off. The sheep don't harm them at all, so the sheep can walk all around them.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 21, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I am NOT Sarah Palin, and like a lot of Alaskans I despise Sarah Palin!
> 
> You know how you can tell I'm not Sarah Palin?  She wouldn't have felt bad at all about killing the moose.  Instead of crying, she would have been giggling.
> 
> I think you should apologize to me, that was a low blow!


What are you? 12 years old?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Was that Prince?
Prince - Purple Rain Video - musik-fan01 - MyVideo


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 21, 2014)

I saved someone who was drowning when I was in high school.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Feb 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Ummm, yes...many of us "despise" Sarah Palin. Some people don't have a problem with strong emotion, Unkotare.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 21, 2014)

And most adults can control theirs and aren't hyperbole addicts.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Feb 21, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > I am NOT Sarah Palin, and like a lot of Alaskans I despise Sarah Palin!
> ...



Asking for an apology is the behavior of a 12-year-old?  Apparently you just don't understand what an insult it is to be compared to Sarah Palin.  That's okay, but before you start insulting a fellow poster you should at least try to understand where they're coming from.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Feb 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> And most adults can control theirs and aren't hyperbole addicts.



I think you need to go look up the definition of hyperbole.  There was no hyperbole here.

Alaskans elected Sarah Palin as their governor.  She then quit half way through her term because she got a better offer. She then went on to ruin John McCain's chances of getting elected president.  To say that we despise her is not hyperbole. There's no exaggeration involved, Unkotare.

Oh, while you're at it...look up the definition of "despise."  To dislike intensely.  So...what's the big deal about that?  (someone must be a Sarah Palin fan)


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey folks...



This was a good thread.  Don't throw it away.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Feb 21, 2014)

I once lived in a remote cabin with no running water or electricity for almost three years.


----------



## Toro (Feb 21, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



[youtube]eYxn2vlhtWo[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (Feb 21, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I once lived in a remote cabin with no running water or electricity for almost three years.



Yes.  We know.  You lived in Alaska.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2014)

Toro said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > I once lived in a remote cabin with no running water or electricity for almost three years.
> ...



--- says the Canadian 

That is impressive though.

Does make me wonder... if there's no electricity... how do you know it was three years?  That's a lot of hash marks on the wall.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Feb 21, 2014)

Toro said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > I once lived in a remote cabin with no running water or electricity for almost three years.
> ...



I don't think the idea of this thread is for people to post things they've done and then for other posters to belittle them for it or mock them for it.

It's not I "lived" in Alaska, past tense. I "live" in Alaska...present tense.  And not everyone who lives in Alaska has lived in a remote cabin with no running water or electricity for almost three years, I can assure you of that.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Feb 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Batteries. Wristwatches. Calendars on the wall? We were able to get to town once in a while, also...to get supplies, etc.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Feb 21, 2014)

Toro said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



ROFL.  I remember that.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Actually Iceweasel was the one who took us down that path.

But you're right, the thread is about what you've done -- not what everybody else has done.  And it's a worthy idea that shouldn't be spoilt.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Koosh...you are a nice lady. I would have cried too. But if that animal fed 3 families...it didn't die for nothing. 

And, you don't have to explain yourself either.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 22, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > And most adults can control theirs and aren't hyperbole addicts.
> ...




The other poster was right, you are acting like a 12 year-old. Have you had extensive personal interaction with Governor Palin?


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Batteries?


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Actually, even before that, it was KG who ridiculed me about moving around so much and called me a hooker because I'd moved so many times.   She also ridiculed me about working with a sheika and a princess. So the first person who took shit in this thread about what they'd done  in life was me, and the poster who ridiculed me was KG.



koshergrl said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I have traveled in at least 35 countries, many of them more than once. I've lived and worked in five different countries, plus the US. I've hitchhiked across the US at 19. I've been to Africa, the Middle East, Asia, Asia Minor and Europe. In 45 years I've lived in more than 45 different homes/houses, apartments. Something about a rolling stone.
> ...



Ugly minded people will take anything, even things which for other people are light hearted and positive, and make them ugly because of the very nature of the ugly, mean spirited minds such people have.  Those are the people, here on this board and throughout human history, who create all the negativity and conflict in this world.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

Some people just have to take a dump everywhere, hon. Best thing to do is stay a loner and avoid toxic people the best ya can.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2014)

I hiked up one of the 3 Sisters in Oregon.  But didn't climb up the final peak.  It was an almost full day hike up it and a couple of hours back down.  We were not 'climbers' with the proper gear and so on to climb the final peak, another 2-3 hours it would have been.   And we needed to get back down before dark.  






I cross country skied around Crater Lake in Oregon, again not all the way around as that would take several days.  But it was an all day ski just doing part of it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2014)

I have walked in the Lower Alps, the Lake District in England,  along the Irish Sea in Ireland,  in Cornwall along the sea, in the Cotswalds, in the country side along the Thames near London, hiked in Turkey, and gone jogging in the Black Forest.  (In my 50s)

I've run a marathon. (in my late 30s)

I have hitch hiked from Portland, Oregon to Vancouver BC and down to Southern California,  then from Southern California to NY and back to Portland, in one summer.  One night I slept  under a picnic table  (it was raining lightly) in a cliff top meadow over looking the Pacific Ocean in Northern California.   We shared the meadow with a small flock of sheep.  (I was 19)


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



This thread is not about ridiculing people for what they have accomplished in life. As the OP, you should be chastising people who do that, not supporting them.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

It's supposed to be a fun thread and has been. As the OP, I agree Unk should not insult those who are making his thread as popular as it is. Nobody will want to play if they are berated for what they came here to share about IN fun.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 22, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Asking for an apology is the behavior of a 12-year-old?  Apparently you just don't understand what an insult it is to be compared to Sarah Palin.  That's okay, but before you start insulting a fellow poster you should at least try to understand where they're coming from.


You need to read the rest of the comments, not just the ones that made it past your filter. It was an honest question given the mentality. There is no age requirement here that I know of. If it sounds like a 12 yo, it's very possible that it is.


----------



## Toro (Feb 22, 2014)

I hitchhiked through the UK.  It was great.  On the main motorways, I didn't have to wait for more than five minutes.  In fact, I was at a convenience station after being dropped off, buying some food, and some guy came up and asked if I wanted a ride anywhere.  

That was 1990.  I don't know if people still hitchhike today, but it was one of the highlights of my trip backpacking through Europe.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 22, 2014)

Toro said:


> I hitchhiked through the UK. It was great. On the main motorways, I didn't have to wait for more than five minutes. In fact, I was at a convenience station after being dropped off, buying some food, and some guy came up and asked if I wanted a ride anywhere.
> 
> That was 1990. I don't know if people still hitchhike today, but it was one of the highlights of my trip backpacking through Europe.


The last time I was in England was 2009, and I didn't see anyone walking along the motorways.

 But I did notice that the farther north in England, the better the fish 'n' chips.  Weird.


----------



## Toro (Feb 22, 2014)

norwegen said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I hitchhiked through the UK. It was great. On the main motorways, I didn't have to wait for more than five minutes. In fact, I was at a convenience station after being dropped off, buying some food, and some guy came up and asked if I wanted a ride anywhere.
> ...



It was, and I imagine still is, illegal to hitchhike on the motorways.  So the way around it was to thumb a ride on the off-ramps.  When I was on the off-ramps once, the police told me not to, so I went off for two minutes, went back on after they left, and was picked up within a few minutes.


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 22, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I have walked in the Lower Alps, the Lake District in England,  along the Irish Sea in Ireland,  in Cornwall along the sea, in the Cotswalds, in the country side along the Thames near London, hiked in Turkey, and gone jogging in the Black Forest.  (In my 50s)
> 
> I've run a marathon. (in my late 30s)
> 
> I have hitch hiked from Portland, Oregon to Vancouver BC and down to Southern California,  then from Southern California to NY and back to Portland, in one summer.  One night I slept  under a picnic table  (it was raining lightly) in a cliff top meadow over looking the Pacific Ocean in Northern California.   We shared the meadow with a small flock of sheep.  (I was 19)



Sounds ambitious and lovely. Like the backdrop for a romance novel. or a girlie flick.

I say that with interest, admiration and a slight bit of envy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2014)

Toro said:


> I hitchhiked through the UK.  It was great.  On the main motorways, I didn't have to wait for more than five minutes.  In fact, I was at a convenience station after being dropped off, buying some food, and some guy came up and asked if I wanted a ride anywhere.
> 
> That was 1990.  I don't know if people still hitchhike today, but it was one of the highlights of my trip backpacking through Europe.



One summer I backpacked around the UK, but used a British Rail Pass. Too  old (53) to hitchhike.  I started in London and made a big clockwise circle to Bath, , Plymouth, Cornwall, Wales, Ireland, Northern Ireland, Scotland, Yorkshire, the Lake District, The Cotswalds, and back to London. Just me, my backpack and my guide book.    Not bad for an old lady.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 22, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I hitchhiked through the UK.  It was great.  On the main motorways, I didn't have to wait for more than five minutes.  In fact, I was at a convenience station after being dropped off, buying some food, and some guy came up and asked if I wanted a ride anywhere.
> ...



I did a motorcycle tour of the south coast starting at weston super mare, then down to lands end in Cornwall in one afternoon. Then a leisurely ride back up the south coast to dover.  I stayed overnight at various bed and breakfast places on the way.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


I stayed at B & Bs too.  In London, I stayed in a quad dorm at one of the colleges. It was only 25£ a night, with a full buffet breakfast in the cafeteria, and I was the only one in the quad, so had it all to myself. I also stayed in dorms in Edinburgh and Durham and in Birmingham I stayed in a hotel. All the rest were B and Bs.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 11, 2014)

I give CPR and Basic First Aid classes to inmates in two different prisons.


----------



## Swagger (Mar 11, 2014)

Four tours of N. Ireland.

I've been deported from a country.

I've unearthed Roman coins.

I've pushed down on the detonator on a building implosion.


----------



## Toro (Mar 11, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Four tours of N. Ireland.



In a tour bus?


----------



## NLT (Mar 11, 2014)

I drank a Hieniken sitting on the paw of the Sphinx in Giza. Join the Navy and see the world.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 11, 2014)

I have ridden a motorcycle at 120 miles per hour, in fact I did it every day on the way to work. That is until my second speeding ticket. But I expect there are others here who have driven faster.


----------



## Swagger (Mar 11, 2014)

Toro said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Four tours of N. Ireland.
> ...



No, on foot or in 4x4s. I had a Sterling Mk4 slung over my shoulder most of the time, too.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 12, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



The M4 was a while back, wasn't it?


----------



## Swagger (Mar 13, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Last issued in the early '90s. Your point being?


----------



## earlycuyler (Mar 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rather than checking off a list, what about this?
> 
> 
> What have you done that you believe no one else on this forum has ever done? One point for each thing you post that no one else here can also claim to have done (honor system).



Fought forest fires in Montana and California.


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 13, 2014)

I have rode the steepest cog railroad in the world, up Mount Rigi in Switzerland.  I also got to play an alpine horn while on a dinner cruise on Lake Luzern.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 13, 2014)

I passed out on the top of Mt. Fuji (wicked hangover).


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 13, 2014)

Received a technical foul in an NBA game.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 14, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Oh, no point. Just asking.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 14, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Mudflap said:
> ...



So you're implying that he's old.  The fact that you're pointing it out makes it sound like you think he's inferior because he's old. But I'm sure we're misinterpreting you, surely you don't think that.


----------



## asterism (Mar 14, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



The white guy in this video is old too.


----------



## Swagger (Mar 15, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Regardless of whether he thinks I'm old/elderly (or not), I'm assuming his reasoning is rooted in mistaking the weapon I mention for something else, possibly the M14, as opposed to the Sterling M*k*4 (not a '1', but a 'k'), which is what I was issued in N. Ireland.

To avoid any further confusion (either over weapon or my supposed age), here's a Sterling Mk4 in the flesh:


----------



## Politico (Mar 15, 2014)

NLT said:


> I drank a Hieniken sitting on the paw of the Sphinx in Giza. Join the Navy and see the world.



Which paw? You might have seen my initials.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 15, 2014)

I have actually read all the books I've ever owned, the number of which is uncountable because I have moved a lot and had to leave hundreds+ behind.  I have never read the books people lend me because they generally lend me supermarket best sellers instead of real literature.  They push these books on me, and I take them to be gracious, then sometime later give them back and make general comments. It's like getting fruitcake for Christmas.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 15, 2014)

asterism said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Mudflap said:
> ...



Ageism is a huge factor in Western society, especially in America. They do think old folks are inferior.  The ageists will all change their tune when they get old.


----------



## Clement (Mar 15, 2014)

dajjal said:


> i have ridden a motorcycle at 120 miles per hour, in fact i did it every day on the way to work. That is until my second speeding ticket. But i expect there are others here who have driven faster.



152 mph.


----------



## Clement (Mar 15, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I have actually read all the books I've ever owned, the number of which is uncountable because I have moved a lot and had to leave hundreds+ behind.



That's something I hope to do when I retire. I don't even know how many books I own, I keep picking them up for "someday". I have read a lot of them but not all of them.


----------



## Clement (Mar 15, 2014)

Let's see...I have worked in a Playboy club. Ridden a bicycle 100 miles in an afternoon, several times. Ridden a motorcycle at 152 MPH - this was back when not that many of them would go that fast. Got paid for playing my own music on a stage. I have ridden with outlaw bikers and preached sermons in one lifetime. Made a six figure income one year (okay, maybe that's not that big a deal these days). Owned a 1959 Gibson Les Paul. Moved five times in five years, four of them interstate moves. Specialization is for insects.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 15, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Yes, it's a misinterpretation. My issued sidearm was the 1911 Colt .45, and by the mid-90's I'd been out of the military for two decades.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 15, 2014)

I woke up on a KTX between Seoul and Busan from a total pass-out, with a life-sized watercolor portrait of Walter Mondale on the seat next to me.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 15, 2014)

I had a layover between Seattle and Hong Kong one time.  The layover was in Seoul. I was wiped out because I'd had all my travelor's shots the day before the flight (I was going to spend a few weeks in mainland China) and they hit me the day of the flight. So I spent a few hours in the Seoul airport being pretty much totally wiped out.  Only time I've ever been to Korea.  I had my shots too soon before traveling because going to China was a last minute decision.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 15, 2014)

Go back and spend some time in Korea. Great place, great people, great food.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 15, 2014)

I walked off a mountain edge in South Dakota into thin air, in the middle of the night and landed on my butt and slid down about 35 or 40 ft.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 15, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> I woke up on a KTX between Seoul and Busan from a total pass-out, with a life-sized watercolor portrait of Walter Mondale on the seat next to me.




I left my car by the bar one night about eight years ago because I couldn't drive. When I picked my car up the next day I was shocked to find a large Dora the Explorer doll buckled in in the passenger seat. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 15, 2014)

I wrestled a deer, a buck. It was a knock down, drag out. Damn thing came through the window. The jerky was tasty.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 15, 2014)

Went under the arctic ice
Am a member in good standing of the Order of the Blue Nose.
I attacked Jordan all by myself
Went from being ET2/SU to ET2/SS


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 15, 2014)

I out ran at least 6 cops between the age of 18 and 25. 

I survived a near plane crash and went down the yellow slide. 

I fell 40 feet and lived. 

I put a pick through my foot when I was 11. 

I swam in the Baltic sea. 

Jumped out of a perfectly good airplane.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 15, 2014)

I almost stabbed a nun with a broken pointer


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 15, 2014)

Shot a 20mm cannon


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 16, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I had a layover between Seattle and Hong Kong one time.  The layover was in Seoul. I was wiped out because I'd had all my travelor's shots the day before the flight (I was going to spend a few weeks in mainland China) and they hit me the day of the flight. So I spent a few hours in the Seoul airport being pretty much totally wiped out.  Only time I've ever been to Korea.  I had my shots too soon before traveling because going to China was a last minute decision.



Oh, here's another one that's probably much more to the point of the OP, that is, something probably no one or most people on here haven't done.

When I was in China, I was staying with my friend's family, a Chinese family. The government decided I needed to be tested for AIDS (me being a Westerner I guess: I might give AIDS to the Chinese family). So I was taken to a hospital (circa 1950s) and given an AIDS test (blood drawn). I was more afraid the needle they used would give me something.  This was in 1990.  They never did tell me the results. In fact, I don't think they could have gotten the results by the time I left China,  which was about 2.5 weeks later.  How many people here have had an AIDS test in China?  It's the only AIDS test I ever had; there never has been a reason for one except the Chinese government thought so, as I was a Westerner staying with a Chinese family.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 16, 2014)

Photo chase F-4J Phantom II.

You just haven't lived until you chase a SLAM, T-Hawk or other fine weapon into the house of pain.

6G breaks were order of the day.

Good times

-Geaux


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 16, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> [How many people here have had an AIDS test in China?




I have. When I started work at a university in Xi'an back in the early 90s I had to undergo a full medical check at a hospital near campus. Got the full work-up including what was probably a 100X x-ray of every inch. Blood tests, the whole thing.


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Went to school with Peter Coors through the 6th grade. His best friend was a kid named Neil. Our class used to do these weird parties at the brewery where they would hand out little inch tall ceramic mugs and little wads of hops leaves. A TV star named Sky King lived on table mountain which borders that same town (Golden, Colorado). He was more than a little strange and used to invite entire classes of elementary kids to his mansion for swimming parties. I saw my best friend drown there.
> 
> I married the heir to a strange little airline called Grace Pan American but, rather than go broke  after two mail planes went into the ocean, the family sold it.* The patriarch of that family was one of the original astronauts and an early experimental airplane pilot who died when he was decapitated landing with an open cockpit on a carrier.*



Maybe they missed his death when they made this site.



> *Famous People Who Died in Aviation Accidents *
> 
> 1910s	1970s
> 1920s	1980s
> ...



Famous people who died in aviation accidents


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 16, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> I saved someone who was drowning when I was in high school.



Me too.


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Went to school with Peter Coors through the 6th grade. His best friend was a kid named Neil. Our class used to do these weird parties at the brewery where they would hand out little inch tall ceramic mugs and little wads of hops leaves. A TV star named Sky King lived on table mountain which borders that same town (Golden, Colorado). He was more than a little strange and used to invite entire classes of elementary kids to his mansion for swimming parties. I saw my best friend drown there.
> 
> I married the heir to a strange little airline called Grace Pan American but, rather than go broke  after two mail planes went into the ocean, the family sold it. The patriarch of that family was one of the original astronauts and an early experimental airplane pilot who died when he was decapitated landing with an open cockpit on a carrier.
> 
> ...



You were tossed out just for saying, "'only in America can a young boy ... "?  What was the offensive part?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 16, 2014)

Saved a buddy who had swallowed his tongue after a bike wreck.
I jammed a survey stake in between his teeth to force his mouth open and pulled his tongue out of his throat with my finger.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 19, 2014)

I was once interviewed in a murder investigation. As a possible witness.

In another case, I had to testify in court about a possible indictment in an attempted murder case, again as a witness.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 19, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I was once interviewed in a murder investigation. As a possible witness.
> 
> In another case, I had to testify in court about a possible indictment in an attempted murder case, again as a witness.


You need to keep better company.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Mar 20, 2014)

I once saw a guy slip on a banana peel.

I didn't know people actually did that, anymore than getting a pie in the face. But sure enough my buddy and I walking along and a dude coming in the other direction slips with foot flying up and almost lands on his ass, all from a banana peel laying on the ground. So that does work.

Sorry I don't have anything more noble. I did run into Mike Tyson at the mall once, but its a big mall so surely that isn't unique enough.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Mar 27, 2014)

I ran an amazing B&B at the foot of Mt Baker for a year, handled llamas and cooked breakfast for up to 14 daily.

I made Saints fans of people who care nothing for football by having a Superbowl party at same lodge when the Saints finally did it. They were so excited for me.

I attended quite a bit of the Vancouver Olympics

I've told 3 women they were pregnant before they even suspected

I've been on a krewe, from the ball to the float, during Mardi Gras in New Orleans


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> I once saw a guy slip on a banana peel.
> 
> I didn't know people actually did that, anymore than getting a pie in the face. But sure enough my buddy and I walking along and a dude coming in the other direction slips with foot flying up and almost lands on his ass, all from a banana peel laying on the ground. So that does work.
> 
> Sorry I don't have anything more noble. I did run into Mike Tyson at the mall once, but its a big mall so surely that isn't unique enough.



I actually slipped on a banana peel myself the other day.  Banana oil can be gooey.


----------

